# Braucht es einen Drehmomentschlüssel oder geht es auch so?



## frad80 (20. August 2015)

Hi,

will meinen Lenker und diverse andere Teile am Bike tauschen. Muss ich einen Drehmomentschlüssel verwneden oder geht es auch mit Gefühl? Was meint ihr? Habt ihr alle einen Drehmomentschlüssel im Einsatz, wenn ja welchen?

Grüße


----------



## Wayne_ (20. August 2015)

geht auch so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfux (20. August 2015)

Hmm. Kann aber auch ordentlich schief gehen...


----------



## Toolkid (20. August 2015)

Das Gefühl ist nicht geeicht und erzielt auch keine wiederholbaren Ergebnisse. Selbst ein schlechter (billiger) Dremo ist da besser. 
Davon abgesehen, Alu-Anbauteile sind im Allgemeinen etwas toleranter gegenüber höherem Drehmoment und früher habe ich auch ohne Dremo keine Probleme gehabt. Wenn du nicht gerade high-end Superleichtbauteile verbauen willst, kannst du auch nur mit Sechskantschlüsseln arbeiten.

Ich habe zwei Drehmomentschlüssel von Proxxon, den MC30 und den MC5.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (20. August 2015)

Die Erfahrung zeigt das meistens zu fest angezogen wird, selbst bei personen die beruflich damit zu tun haben . Bei Parts aus carbon und Leichtbau teile ist da schon Vorsicht gefragt -》drehmomentschlüssel.


----------



## --- (20. August 2015)

afriedrich schrieb:


> geht es auch mit Gefühl?



Was heißt Gefühl? Es geht bei einem Dremomentschlüssel nicht darum eine Schraube "sanft" anzuziehen. Es geht darum das  passende Anzugsmoment zu treffen. Weiß deine Hand wieviel 6-8Nm sind wenn du den Bremssattel anschraubst? Nein, weiß sie nicht weil du überhaupt keinen Vergleich hast. Du kannst gar nicht wissen wieviel oder wie wenig 8Nm sind ganz egal wieviel oder wie wenig Gefühl du aufbringst.

Klar geht es auch ohne. Aber das richtige Anzugsmoment wirst du nur durch Zufall erreichen. Ob das dann etwas ausmacht oder nicht ist wieder eine andere Geschichte.


----------



## Mario8 (20. August 2015)

--- schrieb:


> Nein, weiß sie nicht weil du überhaupt keinen Vergleich hast. Du kannst gar nicht wissen wieviel oder wie wenig 8Nm sind.


.... jo, dass ist der Punkt. Wenn man häufig den Drehmo benutzt - aber auch nur dann - bekommt man ein Gefühl für die typischen 5Nm am Vorbau oder 6Nm an der Bremse etc. Das hilft unterwegs, wenn man den Drehmo nicht dabei hat. Für's "professionelle" Basteln zu Hause nicht ohne Drehmo. Wenn man nicht die Breite abdecken will, dann wenigsten den kleinen Bereich (z.B. mit dem MC5). Dann kann man zur Not die M6 an der Bremse mit 5Nm anziehen und dann z.B. nochmal 1/10 Umdrehung manuell nachsetzen.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (20. August 2015)

Naja der Hebel an einem Drehmomentschlüssel ist oft doch ein anderer als an einem Imbusschlüssel. Welcher noch kurz oder lang sein kann. Das mit dem Gefühl ist eine Illusion die man von vielen Monteuren hört.

Man stellt aber dann fest, dass 5NM nicht so viel ist wie man vielleicht meint. Und wie bereits geschrieben, es gibt Untersuchen die belegen das viele ausgebildete Monteure die Schrauben zu fest anziehen. Viel passieren wird bei massiven Bauteilen meistens trotzdem nicht. Auch muss man den Schraubentyp betrachten.

Für massive Bauteile würde ich das Ganze auch nicht ganz so überbewerten, hier geht es ja oft nur darum nicht die Schraube plastisch zu verformen (strecken). Sondern im elastischen Bereich zu bleiben. Hier kann man ruhig mal von Hand anziehen wenn man unterwegs ist. Außer man ist wirklich total ahnungslos von der Materie. Hier spielt wohl auch eher das Gewinde im Aluminium eine Rolle.

Bei Leichtbauteilen (Alu / Carbon)  oder Leichtbauschrauben ist das natürlich etwas anderes. Bei Klemmungen spielt hier auch die Quetschung und mögliche Abscherung eine Rolle. Durch zu festes Anziehen generiert man geradezu eine Sollbruchstelle. Daher würde ich hier nur mit Drehmomentschlüssel arbeiten.


----------



## xrated (20. August 2015)

Korrekt, wenn man nur Drehmo verwendet dann verliert man sogar das Gefühl weil der Hebel nicht stimmt.
Ich ziehe im Vergleich sogar meistens eher zu leicht an.

Für mehr Gefühl den Hebel möglichst kurz halten.

Und nicht nur zuviel, auch zuwenig kann schlecht sein.


----------



## TVMBison (20. August 2015)

bei verwendung eines drehmomentschlüssels werden teile zu fest angezogen werden, wenn das max drehmoment als orientierung dient.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (20. August 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Korrekt, wenn man nur Drehmo verwendet dann verliert man sogar das Gefühl weil der Hebel nicht stimmt.
> 
> ....
> 
> ...


 
Richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (20. August 2015)

TVMBison schrieb:


> bei verwendung eines drehmomentschlüssels werden teile zu fest angezogen werden, wenn das max drehmoment als orientierung dient.


 


Macht aber keiner so... (Angabe)


----------



## Hubschraubär (20. August 2015)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Das Gefühl ist nicht geeicht und erzielt auch keine wiederholbaren Ergebnisse. Selbst ein schlechter (billiger) Dremo ist da besser.


Schlechte bzw. billige Drehmomentschlüssel liegen gerade in unteren Einstellbereichen bis über 200% neben dem tatsächlichen Wert.
Die am Bike üblichen kleinen Inbusgrößen kann man problemlos mit den einfachen kleinen Inbusschlüsseln anziehen. Auf Grund des kurzen Hebels besteht auch kaum die Gefahr, die Schrauben, zu fest anzuziehen. Natürlich gibt es auch Panzerschlosser und andere Grobmotoriker, aber die überdrehen Schrauben auch mit geeichtem Drehmomentschlüssel.
Im Übrigen ist die richtige Verwendung eines Drehmomentschlüssels bei den meisten Hobbyschraubern auch nicht gegeben. Gerade bei Schrauben die über Kreuz oder wechselweise angezogen werden, kann man bei vielen Hobbyschraubern beobachten, dass das völlig falsch gemacht wird. Damit stimmt dann z.B. an der Lenkerklemmung das Drehmoment trotz teurem Drehmomentschlüssel überhaupt nicht.


----------



## xrated (20. August 2015)

Was für ein Schlüssel soll das denn sein mit 200% ? 
Ich glaube in einem Test waren 30% der größte Ausreisser und das auch nur am Ende der Skala.

Und ein Beispiel, Sattelstützen die nur eine Schraube haben als Klemmung. Die werden nach Gefühl von so gut wie allen viel zu lasch angezogen. Genauso wahrscheinlich die Hauptlager am Rahmen.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (20. August 2015)

Hubschraubär schrieb:


> Schlechte bzw. billige Drehmomentschlüssel liegen gerade in unteren Einstellbereichen bis über 200% neben dem tatsächlichen Wert.
> 
> Gutes Werkzeug und ein korrekter Umgang damit ist natürlich Grundvoraussetzung. Aber wenn man etwas falsch benutzt ist die Grundsatzdiskussion "Drehmomentschlüssel" eigentlich Quark...
> 
> ...


----------



## Hubschraubär (20. August 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Was für ein Schlüssel soll das denn sein mit 200% ?
> Ich glaube in einem Test waren 30% der größte Ausreisser und das auch nur am Ende der Skala.


Ich kenne keinen Test wo diverse Billigdrehmonetschlüssel geprüft wurden.
Ich habe aber schon diverse Baumarktmodelle die es auch online gibt, getestet. Da hat ein 10-60 Nm Drehmomentschlüssel bei eingestellten 10 Nm gerne mal tatsächliche 25 Nm. Sowas ist einfach für die Tonne.



> Und ein Beispiel, Sattelstützen die nur eine Schraube haben als Klemmung. Die werden nach Gefühl von so gut wie allen viel zu lasch angezogen. Genauso wahrscheinlich die Hauptlager am Rahmen.



Wie prüfst du denn dass die Schraube zu lasch angezogen wurde? Ich habe noch keine Schraube zu lasch angezogen, zumindest nicht so dass sie sich gelöst hätte. Und ich repariere seit knapp 30 Jahren Fahrräder, hauptsächlich aber Autos und Motorräder.
Da hat man oftmals das Problem, das man an diverse Schrauben bzw. Verschraubungen mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel nicht ran kommt oder jedes mal einen ganz speziellen Adapter benötigt. Da wird dann nach Gefühl angezogen und das passt bisher immer. Im Gegensatz zu vielen Pfuschreparaturen die gerade auch in Fachwerkstätten gemacht werden. Da habe ich schon so oft überdrehte und abgerissene Schrauben oder auch gar nicht fest geschraubte bzw. wieder gelöste Schrauben und daraus resultierende Defekte erlebt.


----------



## Hubschraubär (20. August 2015)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> augenkrebsverdächtige Farbe im Zitat verschachtelt


Wo gibt es denn die Lehrgänge zum korrekten Werkzeugeinsatz, speziell Drehmomentschlüssel für Hobbybastler? Sowas ist mir nicht bekannt.
Und genau das ist das grundsätzliche Problem, gutes Werkzeug macht aus einem unerfahrenen Hobbybastler keinen begnadeten Schrauber.
Den richtigen Umgang mit dem Werkzeug muss man lernen und ist nunmal beim Kauf eines Drehmomentschlüssels nicht inklusive.
Ich gebe öfter mal einem Hobbyschrauber schnell den Drehmomentschlüssel in die Hand und sehe dann, das 90% damit falsch umgehen.
Das sind übrigens rein praktische Erfahrungen und kein herumtheoretisieren mit irgendwelchem Nachgeplapper aus dem Internet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (20. August 2015)

Ich verlass mich da auf meine Erfahrung und mein Fingerspitzengefühl. Ob das akademisch betrachtet immer 100% in Ordnung ist? Wohl kaum. Hat es bisher funktioniert? Bis auf zwei abgebrochene M3 in 17 Jahren - Ja. Damit kann ich leben.


----------



## everywhere.local (20. August 2015)

cooles Thema.
Ich machs mal so, mal so.
Wenn ich ganz wild bin, mach ich das auch bei Carbon-Parts

//edit: noch nie was kaputt gegangen - oder lose. 16 Jahre.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (20. August 2015)

Hubschraubär schrieb:


> Wo gibt es denn die Lehrgänge zum korrekten Werkzeugeinsatz, speziell Drehmomentschlüssel für Hobbybastler? Sowas ist mir nicht bekannt.
> Und genau das ist das grundsätzliche Problem, gutes Werkzeug macht aus einem unerfahrenen Hobbybastler keinen begnadeten Schrauber.
> Den richtigen Umgang mit dem Werkzeug muss man lernen und ist nunmal beim Kauf eines Drehmomentschlüssels nicht inklusive.
> Ich gebe öfter mal einem Hobbyschrauber schnell den Drehmomentschlüssel in die Hand und sehe dann, das 90% damit falsch umgehen.
> Das sind übrigens rein praktische Erfahrungen und kein herumtheoretisieren mit irgendwelchem Nachgeplapper aus dem Internet.


 
Ich wollte nicht in rot schreiben ... das wirkt so aggressiv  Sorry...

Dafür brauch es auch keine Lehrgänge für Hobbyschrauber.... wobei Hobbyschrauber auch viel Interpretationsspielraum zulässt. Kenne einige die würden den ausgebildeten Schrauber einiges vor machen.

Wenn ein gewisses Interesse bzw. Kenntnis vorhanden ist bekommt man das auch hin, bzw. muss man es sich korrekt zeigen lassen. Ist hier aber auch nicht das Thema. Habe aber auch nicht behauptet das ein gutes Werkszeug einen guten Schrauber macht. Sondern das eben ein korrekter Umgang Voraussetzung ist.

Oder eben die Fachwerkstatt vielleicht der bessere Weg ist, wenn man keine Ahnung von der Materie hat. Gebe dir da schon recht, es machen viele falsch.  Auch das über kreuz und wechselweise Anziehen wird oft falsch gemacht. Ist richtig! Bestreite ich auch nicht. Nicht das du mich hier falsch verstehst  Aber wenn man an etwas herumschraubt sollte man schon wissen was man tut.

Falls du mir "Nachgeplapper aus dem Internet" unterstellen willst muss ich dich leider enttäuschen. Zumindest habe ich das nun mal so aufgefasst. Die Untersuchung über Anzugsmomente habe ich schon selbst getätigt und auch einige andere Maschinenbauer haben sich schon damit beschäftigt.Auch bin ich kein reiner "Theoretiker". Ich kenne beide Seiten kenne (Planung / Praxis) und ihre Standpunkte und war schon in beiden tätig.

Auch habe ich geschrieben dass man das alles nicht unbedingt so engstirnig sehen muss. Die Erfahrung zeigt, dass selten etwas schief geht bei "massiven Bauteilen". Selber ziehe ich auch einiges ohne an.
Und andere Wilde auch Carbon ohne Drehmoment anziehen ohne das etwas passiert  

Ich persönlich würde aber bei dünnwandigen Teilen (Leichtbau Alu etc.) und Carbonparts  den Drehmomentschlüssel nehmen. Meine bescheidene Meinung.

Grüße
Mike


----------



## CO86 (20. August 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Was für ein Schlüssel soll das denn sein mit 200% ?
> Ich glaube in einem Test waren 30% der größte Ausreisser und das auch nur am Ende der Skala.


 
Ob das irgendwann mal getestet wurde weiß ich nicht aber es ist so, dass billige Drehmomentschlüssel die Toleranz in Prozent vom Maximalwert angeben. Bei guten hast du die Toleranz zum eingestellten Wert. Somit kann das im unteren Bereich eines Schlüssels schonmal (zumindest theoretisch) 200% ausmachen.


----------



## xrated (20. August 2015)

Im Oldtimer Magazin wurden glaube ich mal welche getestet.

Wenn jemand nicht mit dem Drehmo umgehen kann dann mit normalen Schlüssel erst recht nicht. Das sind dann die Spezialisten die mit ausgenudeltem Sechskant die Schraubenköpfe verhunzen oder nicht weit genug reinstecken und runddrehen.


----------



## Sid211985 (20. August 2015)

Moie
Seit gestern benutze ich ach lieber nen Drehmomentschlüssel.  Hatte bei meiner Gabel den Bremssattel wieder mal zu feste angezogen obwohl ich der Meinung war das es nicht so fest war. Tja dann war das Gewinde im Eimer.  Zum Glück hatte mein Papa Hecocoil in der Werkstatt liegen und konnten es gleich Reparieren.  Zusätzlich gab es nen Anschiss warum ich keinen Drehmomentschlüssel benutzt habe. 6nm ist halt echt nicht viel


----------



## loellipop (20. August 2015)

_OT: Aus Sicherheitsgründen_ hat mal ein Bekannter von mir an seinem Auto die Radbolzen mit einer 1,5 m langen Verlängerunsstange nachgezogen und es dabei geschafft, zwei Bolzen abzureissen.
Fällt mir nur spontan zum Thema Drehmoment ein.


----------



## garbel (20. August 2015)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Die Erfahrung zeigt das meistens zu fest angezogen wird, selbst bei personen die beruflich damit zu tun haben . Bei Parts aus carbon und Leichtbau teile ist da schon Vorsicht gefragt -》drehmomentschlüssel.



Kleine Drehmomente (<3 Nm) zieht man gefühlsmäßig zu stark an, große (>12-15 Nm) zu schwach.


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. August 2015)

loellipop schrieb:


> _Aus Sicherheitsgründen_ hat mal ein Bekannter von mir an seinem Auto die Radbolzen mit einer 1,5 m langen Verlängerunsstange nachgezogen und es dabei geschafft, zwei Bolzen abzureissen.


Heizungsbau, sanitäre Anlagen, Klima- und Schwimmbadtechnik - Röhrich


----------



## TVMBison (20. August 2015)

5kg auf einem 10cm Hebel sind ca. 5Nm. Voll schwer abzuschätzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (20. August 2015)

garbel schrieb:


> Kleine Drehmomente (<3 Nm) zieht man gefühlsmäßig zu stark an, große (>12-15 Nm) zu schwach.


 
Stimmt, bei größeren Durchmesser (M8 bei festeren Schrauben) ist das so. Konnte ich so auch feststellen. Im Bereich Fahrrad allerdings weniger.



TVMBison schrieb:


> 5kg auf einem 10cm Hebel sind ca. 5Nm. Voll schwer abzuschätzen.


 
Zum Glück gibt es 5kg Hanteln


----------



## fone (20. August 2015)

Geht auch so.
vor 10 Jahren mal einen DreMo gekauft. 2 mal benutzt. günstig abzugeben (keine Ahnung wo der ist).
Keiner der Carbonlenker hat sich beschwert.


----------



## Dunkler_Keiler (20. August 2015)

Letztes Jahr hatte ich monatelang Ärger mit meinem neuen Rad, weil der Mechaniker alle Schrauben mit Drehmomentschlüssel angezogen hatte: Nach und nach gingen alle Schrauben wieder lose (Vorbau, Lenker, Tretlager ...). Das Ritzelpaket wurde mit dem von tune vorgeschriebenen Drehmoment gar nicht fest und hat gottserbärmlich geknarzt, bis ich es mit Manneskraft festgeschraubt habe. Seitdem ist Ruhe.
Bei empfindlichen Teile nehme ich das kurze Ende des Inbus als Hebel, so dass man nicht Gefahr läuft, etwas zu überdrehen.


----------



## tailwind (20. August 2015)

Hallo !

Ohne Drehmomentschlüssel würde ich nichts mehr am Rad montieren. Habe einen von WGB (gibts bei Hornbach) - wird mit Prüfprotokoll geliefert und ist qualitativ in Ordnung, obwohl die Ratsche für meinen Geschmack etwas zuviel Spiel aufweist.

Gruß


----------



## LeFrankdrien (21. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

wieder mal so eine Diskussion zwischen Praktikern und Theoretikern 

Vielleicht sollte der TE mal schreiben, was er montieren möchte? Alu, Carbon, Stahl?

Ich handhabe es so: Carbon-Leichtbauteile werden mit einem Gedore Schlüssel (die Versionen, die aus dem Block gefräst wurden) montiert. Und wie schon geschrieben wurde achte ich immer auf kreuzweise Verschraubung und korrekte Verwendung der Dynamic Paste (und nur die). So geschehen z.B. an der Tune Stütze und dem AX Lightness Lenkers des Sub 8 CC Renners.

Am Stahlrenner oder dem Bergab-Aluschwein (z.b. Royal Alu Lenkerprügel fürs Enduro mit über 350 gr.) nehme ich allerdings nur das Handgefühl. Da ist es mit wesentlich wichtiger, dass sich def. nix beim Fahren verdreht.

Wenns mal schnell gehen soll und trotzdem ein "sicheres" Gefühl da sein soll, dann nehm ich für Vorbauten und Lenkerklemmungen sowie die Sattelklemme immer den Billig "Drehmo" von Canyon.

Ich persönlich hatte in 22 Jahren MTB / RR und DH etc. noch nie wegen Schraubverbindungen einen Defekt. Selbst die Achsklemmschrauben an den alten Boxxer Gabeln, die mit 2,3 NM angezogen werden sollten, hab ich nie überdreht. Ich habe aber sehr wohl gebrauchte Gabeln bekommen, bei denen 3 von 4 Gewinden abgenudelt waren.

Als Abschluss von mir: ICH hätte ohne Drehmo immer weniger stark festgezogen. Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, wie fest eigentl. 5 NM am Vorbau sind. Und meine Gedore sind regelmäßig geprüft...

Ich sage, es geht auch ohne, solltest Du an Deinem Auto allerdings schon mal mit bloßen Händen die Radbolzen abgedreht haben, dann empfehle ich nen Drehmo! 

VG
peru


----------



## Chaotixx (21. August 2015)

Ich arbeite meist ohne Dremomentschlüssel, da ich ihn mir immer ausleihen muss, aber auch weil ich kein Vertrauen drin habe.
Das typische Beispiel hatte ich gerade erst vor kurzem:
Magura Bremshebel: Ausnahmsweise (weil Plastik Kram) mit Drehmo montiert. Das niedrigere vorgegebene Drehmo gewählt, angezogen- KNACK. Bremshebelschelle gebrochen. Die eine Seite direkt, die andere ein paar Minuten nach dem anziehen.
Neue bestellt und per Hand leicht festgezogen... Komischerweise ohne Knack...

Bremsscheibe an der Nabe mit Dremo angezogen (obere Drehmo-Grenze):
Bremsscheibe hat sich auf der Tour gelockert. Jetzt mit der Hand fest gezogen- seitdem ist Ruhe.

Ich glaube ich kaufe mir keinen Drehmo, sondern mache es weiterhin per Hand.


----------



## dancing Queen (21. August 2015)

Manchmal macht Schraubensicherungslack auch Sinn. Grad bei kleinen Schrauben. Tropfen drauf und gut ist.

Ob ein Drehmo sinnvoll ist hängt auch vom Schrauber/Bastler ab. Ich hab meinen noch daheim liegen. Hab ihn nie wirklich gebraucht.

Ne Umfrage hätte gut zum Thema gepasst.


----------



## fone (21. August 2015)

so?

o ich brauche einen drehmo. sonst mach ich alles kaputt.
o ich mache auch mit drehmo alles kaputt.
o ich komme ohne drehmo zurecht.


----------



## TVMBison (21. August 2015)

nein, so:

⃘O Ich habe einen sehr teuren drehmo gekauft, drehmo sollte Vorschrift werden.
⃘O Ich habe keinen drehmo, zu teuer. Braucht man nicht. Nie.
⃘O So'n Schweinkram kommt mir nicht ins Haus!

⃘O Nur f#cken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (21. August 2015)

Wie viele Stimmen hab ich?


----------



## garbel (21. August 2015)

fone schrieb:


> Wie viele Stimmen hab ich?



Wie viele hörst du denn?


----------



## fone (21. August 2015)

garbel schrieb:


> Wie viele hörst du denn?




3 Hätte ich gerne.


----------



## memphis35 (21. August 2015)

TVMBison schrieb:


> ⃘ Nur f#cken


Bei dir oder bei mir ?


----------



## dancing Queen (21. August 2015)

Man erkennt das anliegende Drehmoment auch an der Stimme der Schraube die gedreht wird. Funktioniert am Auto seit ich eins hab!


----------



## --- (21. August 2015)

dancing Queen schrieb:


> Man erkennt das anliegende Drehmoment auch an der Stimme der Schraube die gedreht wird. Funktioniert am Auto seit ich eins hab!


Die "Schraube" ist aber nicht der Volume-Knopf vom Autoradio zufällig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gurkenfolie (21. August 2015)

der drehmo ist ja eher ein accessoire, wie eine handtasche bspw., man braucht ihn nicht wirklich aber irgendwie dann doch.


----------



## Schildbürger (22. August 2015)

Ich habe seit ein paar Jahren zwei preiswerte Drehmomentschlüssel.
Einen Proxxon von 5-20Nm und einen Gedore von 20-200Nm. Die möchte ich nicht mehr missen.
Davor habe ich die Schrauben meistens zu feste angezogen.
Meistens ziehe ich die Schrauben gar nicht mal mit den max. zulässigen Drehmoment an, sondern weniger.
Dafür verwende ich aber ein Schraubensicherungsmittel.

Schrauben die über Kreuz anzuziehen sind z.B. Radmuttern ziehe in Stufen an. Erst mit der Hand bis zum anliegen.
1. Stufe dann 80Nm, 2. 100Nm, 3. 125Nm, allerdings gefettet, Soll max. sind 140Nm ohne Fett.
Wer schon mal versucht hat die Schrauben nach ein paar Jahren zu lösen, selbst die ab Werk, weis warum ich Fett nehme.
Auch beim Vorbau, Bremsscheiben, etc.
Die beiden Schrauben an der Hollowtech II Kurbelklemmung drehe ich wechselweise an.
1. innen 8Nm, dann außen, 2. 11Nm innen-außen, 3. dann mit den 13Nm...

Als ich selber vor gut 30Jahren Industriemontage gemacht habe, habe ich nie einen Drehmomentschlüssel dort gesehen, heutzutage werden viele Schraubverbindung geprüft, mit Siegellack gekennzeichnet und dokumentiert.


----------



## R.C. (22. August 2015)

Wenn, dann als erstes auf einen Drehmomentschluessel fuer sehr niedrige Momente kaufen, also so 1-5Nm. Das sind die empfindlichsten Verbindungen, die man am ehesten zu fest anzieht und damit was kaputtmachen kann.


----------



## Mario8 (22. August 2015)

Hallo Schildbürger,

Du beschreibst das genau richtig.

Bei Mehrfachverschraubungen muss man erst schrittweise anziehen, damit das Teil (z.B. Vorbauplatte, Zylinderköpfe, Ventildeckeln, Dichtflansch, ....) nicht verzogen und falsch positioniert wird. Dafür kann man, muss aber nicht den DMS in Stufen nehmen. Kommt auf Erfahrung und Gefühl des Nutzers an.
Auf Endmoment werden die vorgespannten Schrauben dann auf einen Zug aus der Bewegung angezogen, nicht vorher absetzen, weil die Schrauben dann wieder in der Haftreibung hängen und beim zweiten Ansetzen der DMS gleich auslöst - sinnlos. Wenn man für die Bewegung eine ganze Umdrehung braucht, dann hat man vorher zu wenig vorgespannt und riskiert ein Verziehen.
Fetten gemäß Vorgabe oder Drehmoment reduzieren, wenn es trocken vorgegeben war.
Man hüte sich vor billigen DMS, insbesondere diese dann auch noch am unteren Ende der Skala zu benutzen. Das Risiko ist genau bei den Vorbauschrauben mit DMS von 2 - 20Nm betrieben bei 5Nm. Hier nutze ich z.B. den Proxxon MC5 (1 - 5Nm). Noch schlimmer: die Magura-Schrauben (0,5 - 1Nm?) mit ungeeigneten DMS anziehen. Dann lieber 2 Finger. Sehr gute (und sehr teure) DMS für kleine Drehmomente findet man z.B. hier:
http://www.gedore.de/de/products/group_articles.html?oe_opt[list_set]=210577,201805
Das ist für Hobby-Anwendungen aber überzogen. Interessant ist auch der nur noch kleine Einstellbereich Ein günstiges Gerät kann man nutzen, wenn es überprüft und dann anständig behandelt wird (Messgerät). Risiko bleibt.
Wenn man das mal verstanden hat, montiert man mit DMS schneller und sicherer als ohne. Ansonsten: der Schraube ist es egal, ob sie mit DMS richtig angezogen wird oder richtig ohne DMS. Wer das im Handgelenk hat - ok.
In allen professionellen Montagebetrieben ist der DMS vorgeschrieben - bis Einzelkalibrierung und Nachweis (Flugzeugmontage, Druckkessel, ...).


----------



## --- (22. August 2015)

Mario8 schrieb:


> bis Einzelkalibrierung und Nachweis (Flugzeugmontage, Druckkessel, ...).



Kleine Ergänzung: Jeder Betrieb der eine Tüv-Zertifizierung hat oder haben will muß seine Drehmomentschlüssel regelmäßig und nachweislich kalibrieren. Völlig unabhängig davon was damit montiert wird.


----------



## lowcostbiker (22. August 2015)

afriedrich schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> will meinen Lenker und diverse andere Teile am Bike tauschen. Muss ich einen Drehmomentschlüssel verwneden oder geht es auch mit Gefühl? Was meint ihr? Habt ihr alle einen Drehmomentschlüssel im Einsatz, wenn ja welchen?
> 
> Grüße



Habe schon viele Bikes selber aufgebaut und habe mit Drehmomentschlüssel ein besseres/sicheres Gefühl. Wenn du öfter mal schraubst oder Carbonteile verbaust würde ich dir daher einen empfehlen. 

Nutze den Syntace Torque Tool 1-20 NM.


----------



## Mario8 (22. August 2015)

.... habe mal gerade den Proxxon MC5 "nachgemessen". So gut das halt provisorisch mit Küchenwaage und Hebel geht, aber ist gar nicht so schlecht. Jeweils in 1er Schritten von 1Nm bis 5Nm: bei 1Nm -6% und bei 5Nm -4%. War auch reproduzierbar.


----------



## xrated (22. August 2015)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Meistens ziehe ich die Schrauben gar nicht mal mit den max. zulässigen Drehmoment an, sondern weniger.
> Dafür verwende ich aber ein *Schraubensicherungsmittel*.



Das ist aber nicht immer der springende Punkt dabei



> Schrauben die über Kreuz anzuziehen sind z.B. Radmuttern ziehe in Stufen an. Erst mit der Hand bis zum anliegen.
> 1. Stufe dann 80Nm, 2. 100Nm, 3. 125Nm, allerdings gefettet, Soll max. sind 140Nm ohne Fett.
> Wer schon mal versucht hat die Schrauben nach ein paar Jahren zu lösen, selbst die ab Werk, weis warum ich Fett nehme.



Fett hat da nichts verloren


----------



## Mario8 (22. August 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Fett hat da nichts verloren


.... es gibt beides: Vorschrift mit Fett (z.B. Ritchey WCS Alu) und auch ohne Fett (z.B. Radmuttern). Ich kenne da aber keine Regel. Stahl/Alu-Paarung hat immer das Problem des Festfressens, vielleicht daher dies bei Ritchey (und anderen?). Ansonsten möchte man natürlich keine Korrosion im Gewinde haben und daher ist eine Fettschmierung natürlich praktisch, aber ggfs. nicht zulässig.


----------



## garbel (22. August 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht immer der springende Punkt dabei
> 
> 
> 
> Fett hat da nichts verloren



Ich weiß nicht, ob es beim Fahrrad was bringt, aber ich hab mir aus Neugierde mal so nen Pott weißes "Anti-Seize" von Shimano gekauft und schmier das jetzt immer sparsam an meine Schraubengewinde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (22. August 2015)

siehe auch
https://www.adac.de/infotestrat/rei...px?ComponentId=28347&SourcePageId=0#ank283482


----------



## Mario8 (22. August 2015)

.... bei Race Face auch gefunden, dass die Schrauben (für Alu-Teile) gefettet werden sollen.


----------



## xrated (22. August 2015)

Das war aber aufs Auto bezogen


----------



## Deleted138492 (22. August 2015)

ADAC schrieb:
			
		

> Die Verwendung von Öl oder Fett an den Schraubgewinden ist grundsätzlich unzulässig.



Jetzt würde mich mal interessieren warum. Bei unterschiedlichen Metallen muss je nach Oberflächenbeschichtung wegen der Kontaktkorrosion eh etwas dazwischen. Schrauben gefettet anzuziehen ist im Stahlbau üblich und sinnvoll, am MTB ist es je nach Situation bestimmt nicht verkehrt (siehe Pedale und Stahlschrauben in Alugewinden). Man muss lediglich beachten, dass das nötige Anzugsdrehmoment sinkt, die üblichen Drehmomentangaben gelten nämlich nur für ungefettete Schrauben. Wahrscheinlich schreibt der ADAC das nur, weil sie genau wissen, dass so gut wie niemand das erforderliche Drehmoment für gefettete Schrauben selbst ausrechnet und einfach den üblichen Wert nimmt. Dann machts natürlich Knack.

€dit: Gerade den Titel gesehen, lesen sollte man können.* Das richtige Anzugs-Drehmoment für die Räder.*   Da würde ich natürlich auch nix fetten. Wer weiß, ob sich die Schrauben trotz korrekter Vorspannung wegen der geringeren Reibung nicht doch losrütteln.


----------



## Mario8 (22. August 2015)

.... die Regel für Radmuttern (und für viel mehr kann der ADAC ja nicht sprechen) ist so, auch viele Jahre oder vielleicht seit immer. Es gibt dort noch den Grund, dass kein überschüssiges Fett auf die Bremsanlagen kommt, wenn Künstler da regelrechte Fettpackungen aufbringen, die sich bei hohen Raddrehzahlen und heißen Bremsen selbstständig machen.
Für typische Regeln im Maschinenbau müsste man sich die Fachbücher für Berufsschulen und Technische Mechanik ansehen. Da gibt es sicher was.


----------



## fone (24. August 2015)

Maschinenbau, Druckgeräte, Flansche... bla bla bla.

Braucht man einen Dremo fürs Fahrrad? Nein.
Wer will darf natürlich gerne einen kaufen.


----------



## xrated (24. August 2015)

Du bist aber nicht stellvertretend für alle hier


----------



## Raumfahrer (24. August 2015)

.


----------



## Triturbo (24. August 2015)

fone schrieb:


> Maschinenbau, Druckgeräte, Flansche... bla bla bla.
> 
> *Braucht man einen Dremo fürs Fahrrad? Nein.*
> Wer will darf natürlich gerne einen kaufen.



Habe noch nie einen gebraucht am Rad. Selbst am Auto mache ich alles nach Gefühl. Aber ein Dremo schadet natürlich nicht, wäre mir nur zu doof. Das Gefühl der richtigen (Vor-)Spannung sollte man sich natürlich auch mal aneignen, das kommt mit den Jahren.

Etwas Fett habe ich damals, als ich noch jung war, und Dirt gefahren bin, an Vorbau usw. gemacht. Der Lenker wurde tatsächlich nach einer Ausfahrt dann locker. Seitdem habe ich an manchen Stellen *etwas* Kupferpaste dran und bin damit bis heute gut gefahren. Am Radl wie auch am Auto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (24. August 2015)

Hab sogar mal mit Drehmo Gewinde ausgerissen. WaPu getauscht und die neue war am Flansch dicker, die Schraube war also zu kurz. Auf sowas ist man natürlich nicht gefasst (war BMW OE) und mit dem langen Hebel merkt man das viel zu spät.

Kupferpaste auf Alu halte ich jetzt mal nicht so für eine grandiose Idee, da gibts bessere Alternativen.


----------



## Monsterwade (24. August 2015)

Bei Rose gibt es eine Drehmomentschlüssel 2-24 Nm inklusive Bits für unter 50 Euro.
Liegt bei mir auf dem Tisch und sieht wertig aus. Konnte ihn aber noch nicht ausprobieren,
da am Bike grad nichts kaputt oder zu tauschen ist.


----------



## Triturbo (24. August 2015)

Manchmal geht auch mit der größten Sorgfalt und dem besten Werkzeug sowie fachgerechter Montage was kaputt. Habe auch schon ne Schraube im BMW M62 Alumotorblock abgerissen. War sehr lustig.

Kuperpaste auf Alu ist wirklich nicht so berauschend. Also wer mit dem Zeug um sich wirft, sollte besser auf die Shimano Paste und Konsorten umsteigen.


----------



## xrated (24. August 2015)

Es kann wegen der Paarung unedel (Alu) mit edlem Metall (Kupfer) eine chemische Reaktion und somit Kontaktkorrosion geben wo das Alu angefressen werden könnte. In wie weit die Eloxierung da schützt keine Ahnung aber ich würde da eher normales Fett oder Montagepaste nehmen.
http://sinnvollbauen.de/index.php?page=article&artid=40


----------



## fone (24. August 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Du bist aber nicht stellvertretend für alle hier


da braucht niemand stellvertretend zu sein. 
es geht auch ohne.
das war die frage und die kann man eindeutig beantworten.

wenn es jemand lieber _mit_ macht, als _ohne_, bitte: it's a free country.


----------



## xrated (24. August 2015)

hast Recht, sehe jetzt erst das das ja die eigentliche Grundfrage war vom OP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (24. August 2015)

.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (20. August 2016)

.​


----------



## Deleted 213630 (22. August 2016)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Habe jetzt einen Carbonlenker zu verbauen, womit natürlich die Frage des Drehmomentschlüssels steht. Jetzt habe ich aber folgende Überlegung: Am Lenker ziehe ich unter Verwendung von Carbon-Paste alle Schrauben genau so fest, dass es hält, also so wenig Anzugsmoment wie möglich. Gegebenenfalls wird während der ersten Fahrt noch etwas nachgezogen. Was nützt da der Drehmomentschlüssel? Fester, als ich ohne Drehmomentschlüssel anziehe, würde ich auch mit diesem nicht anziehen, also aufhören, bevor er am Limit ist. Sollte das Zeugs beim vorgegebenen maximalen Drehmoment noch locker sein, würde mir der Drehmomentschlüssel auch nichts nützen.
> 
> Wo liegt jetzt der gedankliche Fehler?


Genau so bin ich auch bei meinem ersten Carbonlenker vorgegangen.
Die Folge war, das sich die Kanten des Vorbaues in den Lenker regelrecht reingeschnitten hatten, nur durch Kontrolle konnte ich schlimmes während der Fahrt verhindern.
Mit einem Dremomentschlüssel kann man exakt alle Schrauben gleichmäßig anziehen, es entsteht keine Spannung in der Klemmung. Ich stelle zunächst einen niedrigen Wert ein, schön über Kreuz vorziehen, dann das vorgeschriebene Moment und fest, danach nochmal Kontrolle.


----------



## fone (22. August 2016)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Habe jetzt einen Carbonlenker zu verbauen, womit natürlich die Frage des Drehmomentschlüssels steht. Jetzt habe ich aber folgende Überlegung: Am Lenker ziehe ich unter Verwendung von Carbon-Paste alle Schrauben genau so fest, dass es hält, also so wenig Anzugsmoment wie möglich. Gegebenenfalls wird während der ersten Fahrt noch etwas nachgezogen. Was nützt da der Drehmomentschlüssel? Fester, als ich ohne Drehmomentschlüssel anziehe, würde ich auch mit diesem nicht anziehen, also aufhören, bevor er am Limit ist. Sollte das Zeugs beim vorgegebenen maximalen Drehmoment noch locker sein, würde mir der Drehmomentschlüssel auch nichts nützen.
> 
> Wo liegt jetzt der gedankliche Fehler?


Klingt logisch, funktioniert bei mir auch seit Jahren. Vermutlich kein gedanklicher Fehler.

Aber es gibt auch Leute die kriegen Dinge trotzdem irgendwie kaputt. Für die empfiehlt sich dann ein Drehmomentschlüssel.

Sollte eigentlich jeder selbst entscheiden, jeder kennt sich selbst und seine Fähigkeiten am Besten. Wenn man etwas grobmotorisch veranlagt ist oder gerne aus Versehen mal was zerstört, dann kann so ein Drehmomentschlüssel schon eine Unterstützung sein.

Oder wenn man Angst hat, dass die Verbindung bei geringer Klemmkraft nicht hält.



To.S. schrieb:


> Genau so bin ich auch bei meinem ersten Carbonlenker vorgegangen.
> Die Folge war, das sich die Kanten des Vorbaues in den Lenker regelrecht reingeschnitten hatten, nur durch Kontrolle konnte ich schlimmes während der Fahrt verhindern.
> Mit einem Dremomentschlüssel kann man exakt alle Schrauben gleichmäßig anziehen, es entsteht keine Spannung in der Klemmung. Ich stelle zunächst einen niedrigen Wert ein, schön über Kreuz vorziehen, dann das vorgeschriebene Moment und fest, danach nochmal Kontrolle.


Hast du den Lenker mit dem selben Vorbau dann weiter gefahren?
Ich hatte das Problem nur bei einem sehr breiten Vorbaut, der dann schon in den Ausläufern der Kröpfung geklemmt hat.
ODI Vorbau - ENVE DH Lenker


----------



## Deleted 213630 (22. August 2016)

fone schrieb:


> Klingt logisch, funktioniert bei mir auch seit Jahren. Vermutlich kein gedanklicher Fehler.
> 
> Aber es gibt auch Leute die kriegen Dinge trotzdem irgendwie kaputt. Für die empfiehlt sich dann ein Drehmomentschlüssel.
> 
> ...


Der Lenker war absolut hinüber.
Habe mir einen neuen Alu-Lenker gekauft.


----------



## systemgewicht (22. August 2016)

Weil mir hier so viel Angst gemacht wurde und ich zuvor noch nie Carbonteile hatte habe ich eben so ein Syntace-Teilchen gekauft um meinen Vorbau zu tauschen.

Ich hab den Dremo dann erst einmal 1 Nm zu niedrig eingestellt um mich "heranzutasten".
Die für mich erstaunliche Erkennnis war, dass ich die Schraube von Hand niemals so fest angezugen hätte. Ich bin daher auch bei 4Nm geblieben. (Bisher hat sich da auch nix gelockert ;-))


----------



## fone (22. August 2016)

To.S. schrieb:


> Der Lenker war absolut hinüber.
> Habe mir einen neuen Alu-Lenker gekauft.


Heftig.

Hatte sich der Lenker im Vorbau gedreht oder war der Schaden nur durchs Klemmen gekommen?

Wie gesagt, ich hatte den Enve in einem Vorbau mit zu breiter Klemmung montiert. Beim/nach dem Festziehen bemerkt, dass die Aufbiegung im Bereich des Vorbaus liegt. Man konnte zwar erkennen wo der Vorbau aufgehört hatte, aber einen richtigen Schade hatte ich nicht. Nur fahren wollte ich so nicht. 
Den Lenker bin ich dann 3 Jahre am Downhiller gefahren. Jetzt ist der am Tourenfully.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (22. August 2016)

.​


----------



## fone (22. August 2016)

Wieso bist du verwirrt?

Du hast doch deine Herangehensweise beschrieben und an der ist nichts auszusetzen.


----------



## Deleted 213630 (22. August 2016)

fone schrieb:


> Heftig.
> 
> Hatte sich der Lenker im Vorbau gedreht oder war der Schaden nur durchs Klemmen gekommen?
> 
> ...


Der Lenker hatte sich nicht verdreht.
Er war sogar im Klemmbereich extra verstärkt, trotzdem hatten sich die Kanten des Vorbaues in den Lenker geschnitten.
Seitdem geht es für mich bei Carbon nicht mehr ohne Drehmomentschlüssel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leuchtentrager (22. August 2016)

.​


----------



## Deleted 213630 (22. August 2016)

Die Kanten des Vorbaues hatten sich auf beiden Seiten reingefressen, beim fahren im (Gott sei Dank!!!!) Flachen merkte ich, wie das System weich wurde.
Beim Abschrauben stellte ich dann fest, das nur noch die gitterartige Klemmverstärkung den plötzlichen Bruch verhindert hat.
Pures Glück...
Ich bevorzuge das spannungsfreie Festziehen über Kreuz. 
Gerade vorhin habe ich meine Lenkerklemmung Carbon-Alu kontrolliert. Eine Schraube hatte sich doch tatsächlich gelöst! 
Also öfter kontrollieren und beim Festziehen der Schrauben habe ich mal extra drauf geachtet, wie die Schrauben sich festziehen. 
Da kann ich nur sagen, das das Anzugsverhalten jeder Schraube minimal unterschiedlich war, ohne Drehmo keine Chance!


----------



## bastea82 (22. August 2016)

To.S. schrieb:


> Eine Schraube hatte sich doch tatsächlich gelöst!


Daher Schraubensicherung verwenden an Bauteilen wo es katastrophal enden kann.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (22. August 2016)

.​


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. August 2016)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Da wird mit dem DrehMo die (von hinten) linke obere und gleich darauf die linke untere Schraube angezogen. Nach dem, was ich verinnerlicht habe, muss man die Schrauben über Kreuz anziehen. So, wie hier vorgeführt, habe ich links und rechts unterschiedliche Momente, der Lenker wird an einer Seite mehr belastet.


Liegt vielleicht an der zweiteiligen Klemmung!?


----------



## Leuchtentrager (22. August 2016)

.​


----------



## gurkenfolie (22. August 2016)

> Also schaue ich mir ein paar Workshop-Videos an. Gleich im ersten Video das hier (ab 2:05):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 im nächsten video wird bestimmt über den austausch der geschrotteten steuersatzlager fabuliert.


----------



## fone (23. August 2016)

Da kommen echt Credits im Abspann zu dem Lenker-festschrauben-Video. Ich kann nicht mehr.


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. August 2016)

fone schrieb:


>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (23. August 2016)

Zu viel?


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. August 2016)

Immer.


----------



## FlatterAugust (23. August 2016)

To.S. schrieb:


> *trotzdem hatten sich die Kanten des Vorbaues in den Lenker geschnitten.*



Da kommt dir nicht der Gedanke daß der Vorbau möglicherweise nicht für Carbonlenker geeignet sein könnte? Der Drehmomentschlüssel wird da auch keine Verbesserung bewirken. Schon seltsam, wo doch selbst die Bike-Bravos darauf hinweisen, daß die Vorbauklemmung keine scharfen Kanten aufweisen soll. Die Ritchey Carbon-Alu Vorbauten sind übrigens in dieser Beziehung vorbildlich gestaltet.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (23. August 2016)

"Der Drehmo prüft ja nicht den Anzug der Platte am Vorbau, worauf es am Ende ankommt, sondern nur Drehmoment" d*es Drehmo*
danach wirds unübersichtlich


----------

